# pee u patchouli



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i have gotten my FO from wsp, and in the last batch had patch in it, but in the jar it stinks. it smells like dirt. will it improve if i take the chance to soap it?? and can FO's be frozen, or will they freeze? i will have to keep my soaping stuff somewhere new as we are moving, and need to know where to send it--friends house or our barn.


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I thought you were talking about my Nubian doe Patchouli when she came back from being bred! lol Sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I wouldn't want my fragrance to freeze, I keep mine in a cabinet in the house.

Pathoulli should smell deep dark mellow and improve with age. I love it, it's just way to expensive to sell  Vicki


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

With Patch, you either hate it or love it.. I hate it alone, to me it smells like dirty socks.. 
but mixed or used as seater for other scents it is wonderful.
Barb


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

I made a batch of just Patch, I hate it but there are some customers who love it. I won't make it again unless it is pre-ordered. Tammy


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

It's not too expensive, I just got the updated price list and its down to 32 - 45 dollars a lb depending on whether you get 33 lbs of it, or 5 lbs : ) now where can I find an extra $ 1000 ?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, I also think Patchouli smells just like dirt. There are those that love it and I do sell all I make but personally I am not fond of straight Patch.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

try Patch and Lemongrass, or Patch and Orange or, Patch and Lav


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I just bought some in a co-op for $27 a pound plus shipping so it is going down.

I got a liquid soap in a swap that has orange, tangerine, lavender and patchouli listed on the label and I love it. I have found that most patch blends I like ,just not straight.


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

where did you get real patchouli for less than $30 a lb? I'm talking a major source here with bottom prices.
I'm kicking myself because I got some in a swap for 59 dollars a lb and it only took 16 days via priority mail to get here, while the customers rant and rage. At least it is the good stuf.


----------

